# Is this considered bad etiquette?



## Bullydog (Aug 12, 2016)

I was reading through some "bewares" on other peeps, not important who, and in one of the posts I think it was implied that a fursuiter took off his head in front of children and that was considered horrible or something.

Is that really a bad thing to do? Not just around children but in general. As a fan of kigurumi and suiting I think it's kinda cute when you can see the person in the suit... provided it's not a gross 50 year old man or something. No offense to our senior suiters. 

I don't have a fursuit, but I think I'd probably take the head off a lot just for air and to look at people and also in case a kid starts crying when they see me or something. I dunno. What IS the etiquette for removing parts of the suit in public? Aside from the obvious "don't strip naked or show off your gross bod under there".


----------



## Nataku (Aug 13, 2016)

This is referred to as 'breaking the magic' and it is usually considered somewhat poor ettiquette. It is not horrible. It is not taboo. If you are overheating in your suit you take your head off, that simple. Usually however, at fur conventions this why headless lounges exist. When you start feeling warm you go to the lounge out of sight of usual con goers and take your head off there. Know your limits.

Now as far as taking your head off to 'show a kid there's a person underneath' ... Yeah this usually backfires and makes them cry more/scream louder because in their mind you are now some creepy ass monster the just ripped it's own head off. Aka you've probably just given them nightmare fuel for years to come. If you have a small child crying, you try making yourself smaller and more on their level. Try covering your eyes with your paws and playing peek a boo. If that doesn't work, move away! Do not force an encounter with a child who doesn't want it. Children are really obvious. They are either excited, curious and happy to see you, or terrified and hiding behind a parent, also possibly crying/screaming. If it's the later, you move on. There are other people and kids who do want to see you.


----------



## Storok (Aug 13, 2016)

Bullydog said:


> that a fursuiter took off his head in front of children and that was considered horrible or something.


somehow some fursuiters are really ugly ppl and when they take the head off the kid might be scared for life...


----------



## Mischiefer (Aug 13, 2016)

It's not only children that can be startled. I was at my first show today and I know I was all star eyed at the beautiful suits. I'm one of those near 50 soon to be suitors by the way. Anyway, I was walking out of the main exhibition lounge and this beautiful moose fur came through a set of doors. I didn't pull out the camera, or fall over myself, I smiled and said how wonderful he looked.  He took his head off.  To the stars above, I felt like crying. It was kind of like being at Disney and then all of a sudden Mickey pulls his head off. Destroys the magic and the moment for sure.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 13, 2016)

Bullydog said:


> I was reading through some "bewares" on other peeps, not important who, and in one of the posts I think it was implied that a fursuiter took off his head in front of children and that was considered horrible or something.
> 
> Is that really a bad thing to do? Not just around children but in general. As a fan of kigurumi and suiting I think it's kinda cute when you can see the person in the suit... provided it's not a gross 50 year old man or something. No offense to our senior suiters.
> 
> I don't have a fursuit, but I think I'd probably take the head off a lot just for air and to look at people and also in case a kid starts crying when they see me or something. I dunno. What IS the etiquette for removing parts of the suit in public? Aside from the obvious "don't strip naked or show off your gross bod under there".



Wow dood that's just racist okay like what have old people done to you to deserve such hostile treatment dood?


----------



## Bullydog (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info, guys. I've never been in one of these suits or been to a fur con myself - only anime cons, where I'm obviously headless. Well, not really, but - you know what I mean.

That makes a lot of sense, Nataku. For some reason didn't think of it that way. When I was a kid I was terrified of like... the Easter Bunny that my parents made me take pictures with, and remembering it's just a costume made me feel more at ease for some reason, but I can totes understand why that would just freak kids out more. 

Now if I ever decide to drop $2500 on a suit I know how to pull it off. Or not pull it off, as it were.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 13, 2016)

Bullydog said:


> Now if I ever decide to drop $2500 on a suit I know how to pull it off. Or not pull it off, as it were.



Why not just buy a NEET suit? Dropping 2.5k on something so useless is insane when there's starving games out there that could use that money


----------



## Bullydog (Aug 14, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Why not just buy a NEET suit? Dropping 2.5k on something so useless is insane when there's starving games out there that could use that money


If we're being honest I would never, ever drop that kind of money on a fursuit. No offense to anyone who would, I just have better things to do.
I'd probably make my own.
Fraid it'd never be a NEET suit though, I'd have to be a NEET to qualify, right?


----------



## speedactyl (Aug 14, 2016)

, well I agree some wont look good . to hide their faces always keep it one until you get to the dressing room.  

early this year I did the Mixed up Gag I always want to do with my Friends. while one of my friend said he's going out to fetch another friend our group decided to pull it off , when he Got back  this happens. now I dont know what you consider bad etiquette. but this is heck funny.


----------



## Mischiefer (Aug 14, 2016)

love it!


----------



## Mischiefer (Aug 14, 2016)

It looks like something, or somebody is hiding under the chair behind you.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 14, 2016)

Bullydog said:


> If we're being honest I would never, ever drop that kind of money on a fursuit. No offense to anyone who would, I just have better things to do.
> I'd probably make my own.
> Fraid it'd never be a NEET suit though, I'd have to be a NEET to qualify, right?



Nah just get NEET bux. Claim you have some illness and can't work and then get free money that my taxes pay for and then *BAM

NEET suit
*
But never spending money on something you know is useless? If I knew you I'd buy you a fuckin beer mate


----------



## speedactyl (Aug 14, 2016)

The weird look  . When you mixed up everyones fursuits then wear it. Oh its just a shoe


----------



## Bullydog (Aug 14, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Nah just get NEET bux. Claim you have some illness and can't work and then get free money that my taxes pay for and then *BAM
> 
> NEET suit
> *
> But never spending money on something you know is useless? If I knew you I'd buy you a fuckin beer mate


I work plenty, my fiance is the one who can't - legitimately has an illness - but again, I'm an artist and I think it'd be better to make my own suit. Or at least a head.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 14, 2016)

Bullydog said:


> I work plenty, my fiance is the one who can't - legitimately has an illness - but again, I'm an artist and I think it'd be better to make my own suit. Or at least a head.



But then you can't buy a NEET suit. Way to shatter the dream bro


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 14, 2016)

What is this fabled NEET suit?


----------



## Bullydog (Aug 14, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> What is this fabled NEET suit?


As this guy just explained it's when you use welfare money to purchase an expensive useless dog costume.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Aug 27, 2016)

i really wish the headless lounge (or just a place for cosplayers to rest) was more popular at non-fur cons! i understand why they don't have them, but it would be nice so i don't have to go all the way back to my room or in a stuffy bathroom stall (i can't imagine having a big suit in a tiny stall) just for air or to relax for a moment. i know some cons have places where people can take naps (is that really such a good idea though) but that's the closest thing i can think of at non-fur cons..


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

cosmo-cat said:


> i really wish the headless lounge (or just a place for cosplayers to rest) was more popular at non-fur cons! i understand why they don't have them, but it would be nice so i don't have to go all the way back to my room or in a stuffy bathroom stall (i can't imagine having a big suit in a tiny stall) just for air or to relax for a moment. i know some cons have places where people can take naps (is that really such a good idea though) but that's the closest thing i can think of at non-fur cons..



Oh boy, sleeping in a place with people known to be overly sexual and touchy! There's no way they could ever possibly go wrong!

Like fuck man, even if they had security in there 24/7 that's still creepy as fuck


----------



## Nataku (Aug 29, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Oh boy, sleeping in a place with people known to be overly sexual and touchy! There's no way they could ever possibly go wrong!
> 
> Like fuck man, even if they had security in there 24/7 that's still creepy as fuck


I was security at an anime convention that did this for several years. Rules were ONE person to a sleeping bag to help minimize this and they still managed. The amount of people we caught trying to crawl around in the dark to go do crap was ridiculous. Threats of expulsion from the con without refund seemed to do nothing to curb the behavior either, because we still kicked out more than 30 people the year we implemented that policy. And I'm sure there were others we didn't catch. Of course this was also a con where people were caught having sex in the bathrooms, in the stair wells, in the elevator (and it was only a two story building) and one of the panel rooms over the years.  I don't care for the sleep-in-the-con rooms. They were a great idea in theory. In practice they encouraged behavior that put entirely too much liability on the con.

Now as far as headless lounges/cosplayer break rooms in anime cons? Yeah I wish that was a concept that carried over to more conventions. I've seen entirely too many people trying to put on costumes in the bathrooms and that's just not enough room or clean. Not to mention it can cause serious backups for people who actually are trying to use the bathroom as a bathroom.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 29, 2016)

Nataku said:


> I was security at an anime convention that did this for several years. Rules were ONE person to a sleeping bag to help minimize this and they still managed. The amount of people we caught trying to crawl around in the dark to go do crap was ridiculous. Threats of expulsion from the con without refund seemed to do nothing to curb the behavior either, because we still kicked out more than 30 people the year we implemented that policy. And I'm sure there were others we didn't catch. Of course this was also a con where people were caught having sex in the bathrooms, in the stair wells, in the elevator (and it was only a two story building) and one of the panel rooms over the years.  I don't care for the sleep-in-the-con rooms. They were a great idea in theory. In practice they encouraged behavior that put entirely too much liability on the con.
> 
> Now as far as headless lounges/cosplayer break rooms in anime cons? Yeah I wish that was a concept that carried over to more conventions. I've seen entirely too many people trying to put on costumes in the bathrooms and that's just not enough room or clean. Not to mention it can cause serious backups for people who actually are trying to use the bathroom as a bathroom.



Holy shit that's amazing. Just when you think they couldn't get any worse they dash your expectations


----------



## x_eleven (Sep 6, 2016)

Bullydog said:


> I was reading through some "bewares" on other peeps, not important who, and in one of the posts I think it was implied that a fursuiter took off his head in front of children and that was considered horrible or something.



This is supposedly breaking the "magic" or something.



> Is that really a bad thing to do? Not just around children but in general. As a fan of kigurumi and suiting I think it's kinda cute when you can see the person in the suit... provided it's not a gross 50 year old man or something. No offense to our senior suiters.



No it isn't. This "rule" was adapted from rules of conduct for mascots or paid performers who work amusement parks. Since I'm neither, who the hell cares?


----------



## Nataku (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah a lot of the old 'rules' are really just things that people tried to port over from mascoting. This is where we get 'don't talk in suit' and 'don't ever remove your head in public' from. We are still regularly getting this confusion as well from people whom are not furries seeing fursuiters for the first time. But we're furries, they're our characters, we can talk in them if we like. And we aren't getting paid to risk heat stroke at some event or theme park, so if you are overheating you take your head off, that simple.


----------



## Troj (Sep 21, 2016)

As a fursuiter, I want to give other people a positive, entertaining experience, while keeping myself and my fellow fursuiters safe.

A sizable part of giving people that positive, entertaining experience is not to "break the magic." If a person is enjoying the illusion, I strive not to disrupt or destroy that. 

Except in risky or dangerous situations, I rarely "break the magic" when I'm out fursuiting in public, but I will sometimes remove my head at conventions to talk to people or watch panels.

I have removed my head around infants, people who clearly didn't give a shit, and people and animals who were frightened of me.  I have also invited people to come check out my fursuit head and ask me questions while taking a break.


----------

